# Objekt bzw. Farberkennung mit OpenCV



## Blubbdiblubb (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich stehe vor folgendem Problem:
Ich will ein C Programm schreiben, welches mir die x und y Werte eines Objekts auf einem Bild liefert, welches ich mit einer USB Webcam aufnehme.
Habe mir dazu die OpenCV library geholt und auch schon ein wenig rumgespielt. Ich kann z.b. über einen Pointer auf den Bildern "malen" (also bestimmte Pixel weiss machen). Mein eigentliches Problem ist es aber, bestimmte Farbwerte auf dem Bild zu suchen.  Ich will dafür das Bild in HSV farben umwandeln, weiß aber nicht genau, was meine Kamera liefert (benutze die Creaive Live Socialize HD). Ich nehme an, ich bekomme Bilder im YUV format. Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich nach Farbwerten suchen kann.

Schonmal vielen Dank im voraus.

- Blubbdiblub


----------

